#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-15
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Tom___> hola?
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-17
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<srinux> hiko_hitokiri, /j #floss-pa
<eivar> hola
<hiko_hitokiri> eivar, hola
<eivar> que hay de nuevo?
<hiko_hitokiri> eivar, pues por aqui nomas y vos
<eivar> :D
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-19
<panndita> holaaa
<panndita> no HAY NADIE?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<panndita> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<panndita> no puede ser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<panndita> DIOSSS!!!
<panndita> buenas noches caballero tengo la ligera impresion de que ud me parece familiar, aunque lamentablemente esta noche estoy buscando ayuda tecnica no la ecuentro my este chat parece solo complementado por bot ud parece ser la unica persona disponible en este momento.
<hiko_hitokiri> panndita, que paso
<hiko_hitokiri> panndita, no se de que habla pero diga su problema
<panndita> bueno lo que sucede es que un buen amigo mio el año pasado me recomendo bajar ubuntu 9.10   y me funciono bien hasta ahora lo instale en un acer aspire one  netbook     sucedio que simplmente se apago la net book y alcabo de prenderla empezo a mandar error , el error inicio cuando iva arracar el sistema operativo normalmente  (pero en la barrita donde carga y se ve el logo de ubuntu parece detenerse, posterior a esto sale una pantalla negra y mand
<panndita> a mensaje en ingles algo acerca de fcsk)   el cual ejecuto pero poco despues solo empieza mandar mas errores y finalmente se queda solo en eso repito todo el proceso haciendolo todo de nuevo pero una y otra vez pero no ecuentro salida  SUCEDE QUE NO SE NADA DE COMO FUNCINAN LOS CODIGOS DE PROGRAMACION y es un tanto frustrante pues al no accesar, doy por perdida toda informacion importante que tenia en esta netbook ): ... no se en que forma podria s
<panndita> uministrarle un informacion mas clara de lo que me sucede.
<hiko_hitokiri> esta instalando la misma 9.10  u otra mas reciente?
<hiko_hitokiri> yo le recomiendo le ponga la 10.04
<panndita> no de hecho ya esta instalada solo que no inicia como normalmente lo hacia
<panndita> y me manda esta incesante pantalla sin fin a la que no le he podido econtrar solucion?
<panndita> habra alguna forma en la que pueda entrar a recuperar mis archivos o ya debere darlos por perdidos?
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro
<hiko_hitokiri> con el cd de instalacion
<hiko_hitokiri> puede entrar
<hiko_hitokiri> simplemente no le de en instalar sino en provar
<hiko_hitokiri> le recomiendo instale la ultima version
<hiko_hitokiri> http://is.gd/ho9VK
<hiko_hitokiri> de ahi lo puede bajar
<panndita> puedo hacer eso en mi netbook es que no trae unidad de cd le habia instalado desde una usb ):
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro puede hacerlo con el live cd
<hiko_hitokiri> puede descargarlo
<hiko_hitokiri> y ahi esta la opcion de crear disco de aranque
<hiko_hitokiri> ahi lo puede crear una usb para arrancar e instalar
<panndita> oh my god! entonces funeral a mis datos, muchas gracias en verdad, supongo que tendre que dar por perdida la info que tenia en la misma.
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> si puiede salvar sus cusas
<hiko_hitokiri> cosas digo
<hiko_hitokiri> con el live cd
<hiko_hitokiri> o usb como sea
<hiko_hitokiri> o tambien si tiene otro pc
<hiko_hitokiri> y arranca con el licd o usb en su caso
<hiko_hitokiri> liv cd
<hiko_hitokiri> puede pasarlos a carpetas compartidas de windows
<hiko_hitokiri> o  otra usb
<hiko_hitokiri> lo que le salga mejor
<panndita_> perdone ud fuera del contexto tecnico pero ¿es ud uno de los administradores de ubuntu en salvador es que sinceramente su nombre de usurio me parece familiar joven o señor?
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro
<hiko_hitokiri> lo que pasa es que siempre ando en todas las salas de america
<hiko_hitokiri> ayudando cuando puedo
<panndita_> valla es ud muy famoso entonces, pero tuve mucha suerte de econtrarle precisamente hoy!  el destino me ha favorecido y en verdad te agradezco los consejos asi ya me queda claro que no hay otra salida.
<panndita_> por cierto joven o señor casualmente yo tenia un amigo que se apodaba justamente como ud,  ¿de casulidad no lo conocera?
<panndita_> vera es que esta persona que yo le digo que tenia altos conocimientos en este sofware, por casualidad y solo por casualidad le conoci en un juego on line y tenia ese mismo nombre.
<hiko_hitokiri> cual nombre el nick?
<hiko_hitokiri> pos la verdad no puede aver nadie con este nombre mas que yo por que esta registrado
<hiko_hitokiri> es como una cuenta
<hiko_hitokiri> asi que solo yo lo puedo tener
<panndita_> entonces si eres esa persona!!!!     ¿oye no tenias un personaje llamado ukio en un game rol?
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro
<panndita_> entonces eres tu?
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<panndita_> disculpa mi emocion pero por alguna razon  me alegra saber que es ud. esa misma persona
<panndita_> ud sabe quien soy yo?
<hiko_hitokiri> pos si desde que vi su nick  sabia que era usted
<hiko_hitokiri> pero como se enojo por una tonteria la verdad pues no le dije nada
<panndita_> sabe que, me disculpo formalmente con ud.
<hiko_hitokiri> es que la verdad no se ni por que se enojo
<hiko_hitokiri> yo se que penso que la borre pero en realidad no fue asi
<panndita_> despues de eso, m e arrepenti sublimemente de mantener su contacto.
<hiko_hitokiri> nomas en ese instante estava enojado y di omitir a todos por otra cosa usted se lo tomo a mal
<hiko_hitokiri> y pues le hagarro feo bien feo la verdad
<panndita_> pero definitivamente ya no pude dar con ud y le crei perdido ya que yo deje de jugar porque mas adelante me di cuenta de que nada de eso me iva a ser de utilidad en ninguna manera.
<hiko_hitokiri> pues eso si  ni ami pero hay sigo
<hiko_hitokiri> con ese vicio no tan seguido pero hay sigo
<panndita_> bueno desde aquella vez tambien habia decidido dejar aquel juego le deje todo a un amigo llamado tozino pero luego me entere que el tambien dejo de jugar, actualmente nadie usas esas cuentas creo de hecho le otroge el derecho de hacer lo que quisiera con aquello ajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> no se de eso la verdd yo no hablo con el tozino hay lo tengo pero no le hablo
<hiko_hitokiri> mucha tonteria habla
<hiko_hitokiri> yo le iva hablar luego para preguntarle a que se debia su enojo la verdad por que usted me cae muy bien aunq eu un poco amarrete por ratos
<hiko_hitokiri> pero bien al final
<panndita_> ud sigue ya veo, perdona de verdad esas tonterias de antes :)  porfavor la verdad esperaba decirtelo de alguna manera pero aquella vez kabriada todo info la perdi ajajajaja!!!
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro no hay problema
<hiko_hitokiri> hay si quiere me agrega pero ahora casi solo a gmail entro
<hiko_hitokiri> es la misma solo que con gmail
<hiko_hitokiri> lastvnm@gmail.com
<panndita_> la mia tambien es la de siempre :)  panndita@msn.com  lo agrego de inmediato   ¿se agregara gmail a msn?
<panndita_> listo ya esta lo he agragado nuevamente, es un gusto volver a tener contacto con ud ): no me habia dado cuenta de que en aquel momento puse en riesgo aquella amistad cultivada por la aficion  aunque que creo que la aficion   se fue al extremo ):
<hiko_hitokiri> pos nunca lo entendi
<hiko_hitokiri> la verdad
<panndita_> yo ahora cranie mas ajajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> va panndita_ no hay tos todo como si nada ya no se preocupe por eso
<panndita_> ): estaba muy apenada
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-20
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-21
<co_crcw> elite botnet http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
